# Nokia 808 PureView launched at Rs. 33,899, hits shelves today



## sling-shot (Jun 13, 2012)

Source:
Nokia 808 PureView launched at Rs. 33,899, hits shelves today - Mobile Phone | ThinkDigit News



> Nokia has finally launched the 808 PureView in India, giving it an MOP of Rs. 33,899. The new 41MP camera phone will supposedly be available on shelves from today itself, starting with Nokia Priority stores.



Hmmm... Finally. But it feels overpriced.


----------



## quan chi (Jun 13, 2012)

Not worth it.


----------



## tkin (Jun 13, 2012)

Useless.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 13, 2012)

Not worth the cost


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 13, 2012)

camera is great. Should be priced around 25k


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 13, 2012)

Not bad actually. In non low-light conditions, this cam at 5mp actually performs similar to older generation entry-level SLRs.


----------



## Prime_Coder (Jun 13, 2012)

Very expensive..even though it has whopping 41MP camera.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 13, 2012)

Nikon D3100 SLR: SLR: Camera Review, Price in India, Compare: Flipkart.com

use this instead


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 13, 2012)

another fail


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 13, 2012)

Am not getting the point, people would spend 33k just for a good camera?
Personally given the option, I would rather go with a decent ultra-zoom & a midrange smartphone.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 13, 2012)

Vignesh B said:


> Am not getting the point, people would spend 33k just for a good camera?
> Personally given the option, I would rather go with a decent ultra-zoom & a midrange smartphone.



yes.... there is a difference between SLR camera and smartphone camera. 

if photography is the point of purchase .. you better buy a good camera..


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 13, 2012)

Overpriced yes. By about 5,000 I would say.

For someone looking for just a phone with excellent camera, superb music then this is it.
On the other hand, those looking to install hundreds of applications and interested in customising the OS etc should look elsewhere.

And for all those recommending digital cameras / SLRs, please understand that the best camera for any situation is the one you have in your hand and a mobile is the one which is always with you.

I have a Nokia 6220 Classic with 5MP Carl Zeiss AutoFocus optics backed by xenon flash and I know the importance of one. I have seen the Nokia N8 and am really longing for this 808.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 13, 2012)

overpriced. flop for sure.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 14, 2012)

I cannot understand how can they stuff 41MPs into such a tiny cam.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 14, 2012)

Technology is evolving towards miniaturisation. Further there is 5 years worth of R&D behind this as per Nokia claim.

Generally reviewers on the internet are happy with the camera results. It is the supporting hardware/software that disappoints them though


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 14, 2012)

It is the first phone with optical zoom I think.
And guys its a 41MP sensor, in actual its not a 41MP camera.It can shoot upto 41MP.
In a month it will be available for 25k I guess after all 33k is the MRP of the handset, that happens with almost with every phone of Nokia


----------



## robbinghood (Jun 14, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> It is the first phone with optical zoom I think.
> And guys its a 41MP sensor, in actual its not a 41MP camera.It can shoot upto 41MP.
> In a month it will be available for 25k I guess after all 33k is the MRP of the handset, that happens with almost with every phone of Nokia





Wrong, it shoots max of 38 MP.



tkin said:


> Useless.



How is it Useless? Please explain?



serpent16 said:


> Not worth the cost



IMO, Price of 30k was sweet.



marvelousprashant said:


> camera is great. Should be priced around 25k



Not going to happen but wait for 2 months, maybe a price drop  Nokia phones always have a price drop sooner than most Mobile manufacturers. 



MetalheadGautham said:


> Not bad actually. In non low-light conditions, this cam at 5mp actually performs similar to older generation entry-level SLRs.



Actually, it shoots 8MP and 5MP noiseless pics!


----------



## amjath (Jun 14, 2012)

FYI
We take Nokia 808 PureView for a walk, camera and video samples await you inside - GSMArena Blog


----------



## techno (Jun 14, 2012)

sling-shot said:


> Source:
> Nokia 808 PureView launched at Rs. 33,899, hits shelves today - Mobile Phone | ThinkDigit News
> 
> 
> ...



Its A not Mouth Watering Price, Bcz ITs OS Is In Ventilation, Should be witnin 25k or less....


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jun 14, 2012)

U cant carry a SLR everytime and thats where phone cam comes handy and 808 can click perfect pictures under any conditions. check out the reviews of the camera,it looks really promising. 
yaa..agreed that its a bit overpriced. probably it will come down in few months as other nokia phones did..


----------



## Krow (Jun 14, 2012)

Some of the comments here feel so biased.  I've tried the phone and the only real cons are that it is bulky, slightly heavy and has an outdated os.

The camera is brilliant both for pics and video. Music sounds amazing even on regular stereo headsets.

I would prefer this phone while travelling. Hate carrying bulky cameras. 

Nokia began developing this phone five years ago. Guess what was the king OS then. That's right, symbian.

All said, a Pureview Lumia would be killer. But it's not like this phone is too overpriced or bad.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Jun 14, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> It is the first phone with optical zoom I think.
> And guys its a 41MP sensor, in actual its not a 41MP camera.It can shoot upto 41MP.
> In a month it will be available for 25k I guess after all 33k is the MRP of the handset, that happens with almost with every phone of Nokia



No optical zoom in this.
IIRC, Nokia N93 had 3X optical zoom, released way back in 2006/07 maybe.


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 14, 2012)

Should be a great buy around 26k.

Edit :



arsenalfan001 said:


> No optical zoom in this.
> IIRC, Nokia N93 had 3X optical zoom, released way back in 2006/07 maybe.


IIRC Nokia 808 has 3x digital "lossless" zoom.
So I assume it is as good as having 3x optical zoom.


----------



## noob (Jun 14, 2012)

crap OS , gr8 cam. Flop phone.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 14, 2012)

its camera is great...even photographers acknowledge it...yes the OS is old and crap but still usable  but price of around 26k is good for it


----------



## robbinghood (Jun 14, 2012)

reniarahim1 said:


> U cant carry a SLR everytime and thats where phone cam comes handy and 808 can click perfect pictures under any conditions. check out the reviews of the camera,it looks really promising.
> yaa..agreed that its a bit overpriced. probably it will come down in few months as other nokia phones did..



Yes, you are correct!



Krow said:


> Some of the comments here feel so biased.  I've tried the phone and the only real cons are that it is bulky, slightly heavy and has an outdated os.
> 
> The camera is brilliant both for pics and video. Music sounds amazing even on regular stereo headsets.
> 
> ...



I agree with your comment.



arsenalfan001 said:


> No optical zoom in this.
> IIRC, Nokia N93 had 3X optical zoom, released way back in 2006/07 maybe.



Get your facts right!



Terabyte said:


> Should be a great buy around 26k.
> 
> Edit :
> 
> ...



Yes



noob said:


> crap OS , gr8 cam. Flop phone.



Can't say yet.



sujoyp said:


> its camera is great...even photographers acknowledge it...yes the OS is old and crap but still usable  but price of around 26k is good for it




Like I said 30k was sweet.


----------



## vaibhavl (Jun 14, 2012)

I read a detailed review of this phone. Everything is good, but I just fail to understand the logic behind 41 mp camera.....


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 14, 2012)

I doubt that price will drop to 25K that soon.

Nokia is not interested in promoting this phone. It looks like they are just doing it for contractual obligations or something. They will release limited stocks and keep the price. Whoever needs it, will buy it at the price offered.

They are offering this so that the enthusiasts will appreciate PureView technology and hope they will jump when it is offered on Windows Phone platform later. This is like a beta test to debug the PureView technology.

Releasing in limited stocks means it will not be able to revive the Symbian platform and there are enough numbers to debug this technology too.

Yeah. I need to get it soon


----------



## robbinghood (Jun 14, 2012)

sling-shot said:


> I doubt that price will drop to 25K that soon.
> 
> Nokia is not interested in promoting this phone. It looks like they are just doing it for contractual obligations or something. They will release limited stocks and keep the price. Whoever needs it, will buy it at the price offered.
> 
> ...



Pureview is not coming to Windows at the moment, also WP 8 is yet to come, no pureview for WP8, so Pureview will take time to come to the Lumia(windows).


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 14, 2012)

When it has a MRP of 33k, it will surely be available for 28k around in local market within 2 weeks


----------



## noob (Jun 14, 2012)

robbinghood said:


> Can't say yet.



No need to even wait. Lumia failed. so will PureView. I see 99.99% using Samsung /Micromax these days. remove the FANBOY cap and accept the reality


----------



## robbinghood (Jun 14, 2012)

noob said:


> No need to even wait. Lumia failed. so will PureView. I see 99.99% using Samsung /Micromax these days. remove the FANBOY cap and accept the reality



Lumia Did not Fail, sales are growing. You need to get out more often, micromax


----------



## noob (Jun 14, 2012)

robbinghood said:


> Lumia Did not Fail, sales are growing.



lol...sales growing? ha ha...the number of free lumia handsets given on contests  might now exceed the total sales of Lumia handsets ha ha 



> You need to get out more often, micromax


What i posted is a fact and my observations. i dont have any problems accepting facts. I myself own both , SGS as well as boring Lumia 800 phone.


----------



## Empirial (Jun 14, 2012)

Would have bought this over "Force Close " if priced around 26k.


----------



## noob (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh and speaking about sales ?  Nokia to cut 10,000 jobs
See this and comments too : *plus.google.com/113117251731252114390/posts/dK7LawnzJ3u


----------



## robbinghood (Jun 14, 2012)

noob said:


> lol...sales growing? ha ha...the number of free lumia handsets given on contests  might now exceed the total sales of Lumia handsets ha ha



Yeah, that was funny, Nokia is one of the most Social Mobile Companies.



noob said:


> Oh and speaking about sales ?  Nokia to cut 10,000 jobs
> See this and comments too : *plus.google.com/113117251731252114390/posts/dK7LawnzJ3u



It happens mate, Job cuts happen in every big or small company!



noob said:


> What i posted is a fact and my observations. i dont have any problems accepting facts. I myself own both , SGS as well as boring Lumia 800 phone.



By the way, Lumia ranks in top 10 smartphones on Digit

Digit Top 10 Best Smartphones in India | 2012 Smart Phones Features | Thinkdigit Top 10 Mobiles


----------



## noob (Jun 14, 2012)

> Yeah, that was funny, Nokia is one of the most Social Mobile Companies.



lol..yeah..never did for any of their previous handsets.. 



> It happens mate, Job cuts happen in every big or small company!


Sure it does..but given that they have now started to use cash reserves,decline in market share and Now this job cuts... you dont need to be an expert to predict the future. RIM killed BB and Nokia killed themselves. 





> By the way, Lumia ranks in top 10 smartphones on Digit


ROFL... best comment ever. Volume of sales(and hence market share etc)  predict the rankings..not a Digit forum.


----------



## d3p (Jun 14, 2012)

what is bloody wrong with this device ??? Otherthan the hefty mean minded price tag & outdated hardware...

[Youtube]nK5U8BMv4HA[/youtube]


----------



## robbinghood (Jun 14, 2012)

noob said:


> Volume of sales(and hence market share etc)  predict the rankings..not a Digit forum.




Yet, you post at Digit Forums?



noob said:


> lol..yeah..never did for any of their previous handsets..




Nokia started  aggressive contests and other stuff, since release of N96.


----------



## noob (Jun 14, 2012)

robbinghood said:


> Yet, you post at Digit Forums?



Dude,this is a discussion forum so that we can share our views. 

Secondly, "Digit Mag" top mobile rankings can't be considered to prove a point.  It is done via market share. that's it. If it doesn't sales, then its flop/loss.
 Business 101


----------



## robbinghood (Jun 14, 2012)

noob said:


> Dude,this is a discussion forum so that we can share our views.
> 
> Secondly, "Digit Mag" top mobile rankings can't be considered to prove a point.  It is done via market share. that's it. If it doesn't sales, then its flop/loss.
> Business 101



Fair Enough!


----------



## Ruben (Jun 14, 2012)

Is useless.Because its symbian.Nokia is supposedly trying to revive the symbian market with this phone.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jun 14, 2012)

Nokia is working on pureview on windows phones..


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 14, 2012)

Ruben said:


> Nokia is supposedly trying to revive the symbian market with this phone.



Nope. Nokia is NOT reviving Symbian ever. This probably happened because the whole thing was developed on Symbian (as a previous poster has said, PureView started around 5 years back when Symbian was the king)

Unfortunately as Nokia have stated, Windows Phone is not yet capable enough for PureView. It should appear there later.

Right now they need to survive until then. They are just doing a Kingfisher here


----------



## robbinghood (Jun 15, 2012)

sling-shot said:


> Nope. Nokia is NOT reviving Symbian ever. This probably happened because the whole thing was developed on Symbian (as a previous poster has said, PureView started around 5 years back when Symbian was the king)
> 
> Unfortunately as Nokia have stated, Windows Phone is not yet capable enough for PureView. It should appear there later.
> 
> Right now they need to survive until then. They are just doing a Kingfisher here



Yes, this 808 could be the last symbian smartphone! Ofc, there will be S40 and S30 series phones, but I don't classify them as smartphones at all!

Those who want to see the Pureview imaging feat ! Take the blind test here

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/158568-take-blind-test.html#post1677276


----------



## theredcommando (Jun 15, 2012)

PureView, as a technology should be appreciated. Whether it achieves enough sells or not is another question.
I am impressed by PureView and Nokia's desire to give something radically different and innovation. Great job Nokia!


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 15, 2012)

Still available at Flipkart for full price.
Out of stock in official Nokia site nokia.indiatimes.com
Out of stock in Saholic.com (Next stock expected by June 20th)
Still available at Buytheprice.com for Rs.32,500.

Best deal at Adexmart.com for Rs.31,690.

Hmmm... Looks like they launched it with EXTREMELY limited stocks.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 15, 2012)

sling-shot said:


> Hmmm... Looks like they launched it with EXTREMELY limited stocks.


most probably they are selling only the prototypes when they built over the past 5 years /trollface


----------



## purnaprusty66 (Jun 16, 2012)

This price is really too much.


----------



## Candid (Jun 16, 2012)

Guess HS18 has a superdeal on pureview sometime. I'd be interested in seeing their price. Fk has it at full price, while other sites have it at around 32-33k. I don't expect Nokia to drop prices of pureview themselves.


----------



## amjath (Jun 20, 2012)

I found this on a disgus comment section and wanted to share which I envied pureview camera

*img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/201206170242wyt803g4ej.jpg


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 21, 2012)

808 PureView camera tests. Don't miss the 2nd one for sure.

Nokia 808 PureView blind test: The sum of all pixels - GSMArena.com

*Nokia 808 PureView* vs Olympus E-PL2 vs *Canon 5D Mark III* vs Apple iPhone 4S: 38MP shootout - GSMArena Blog


----------



## Raziel (Jun 21, 2012)

If camera is the big thing, then I'd get a Nikon D3100 for that price.


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 21, 2012)

Stupid price, as usual. No surprise.


----------



## puli44 (Jun 21, 2012)

looks like china phone only...,except camera nothing is useful..


----------



## rider (Jun 21, 2012)

Little bit overpriced, should be in 28-30k. It's best for a journalist, photographer and those who wants to capture DSLR quality pictures from their phone anytime.

Nokia says it is the last phone from nokia-symbian family


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 21, 2012)

rider said:


> Nokia says it is the last phone from nokia-symbian family



source?


----------



## rider (Jun 21, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> source?



CNET News link


----------



## Krow (Jun 22, 2012)

rider said:


> Nokia says it is the last phone from nokia-symbian family



What a way to sign off then. The Pureview is revolutionary.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 22, 2012)

Maybe its true. Highend Symbian mobiles are not selling well and totally discontinued in US. Makes sense but S40 will continue to be sold. They are like Nokia's pocket money.

So, Nokia N9 ---> end of Meego
Nokia Pureview ---> end of Symbian


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 22, 2012)

Nokia pureview is a revolutionary camera phone ....some features r not there even in any point and shoots cameras ....as a camera phone it should succeed 

I have read some photographers debating on it and they were serious about its quality...


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 22, 2012)

The quality in low light is even better than Panasonic lx5. That camera costs 27-28k


----------



## noob (Jul 1, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> Nokia pureview is a revolutionary camera phone ....some features r not there even in any point and shoots cameras ....as a camera phone it should succeed
> 
> I have read some photographers debating on it and they were serious about its quality...



Buying the  phone for its 41 MegaPixels camera is like Hiring Sunny Leone for her Acting Skills. Useless.


----------



## Krow (Jul 1, 2012)

noob said:


> Buying the  phone for its 41 MegaPixels camera is like Hiring Sunny Leone for her Acting Skills. Useless.



This is easily the worst analogy I've read this summer. Your post is both narrow minded and short sighted. What you are saying means that a phone should not be bought for anything but calling and text messages.

People buy phones for good audio. Nokia xpress music and Sony Ericsson Walkman series are good examples.

People bought N82, N8 for good camera. I don't see why someone who wants a portable pro-level camera will not consider PureView.


----------



## ajaymailed (Jul 1, 2012)

> Maybe its true. Highend Symbian mobiles are not selling well and totally discontinued in US. Makes sense but S40 will continue to be sold. They are like Nokia's pocket money.
> 
> So, Nokia N9 ---> end of Meego
> Nokia Pureview ---> end of Symbian


end of symbian means, what about the support?  updates, Apps?
person buying pureview for 30K should not consider anything other than 41MP Cam. May be Nokia should have removed phone feature, add more camera settings, hardware and called it NCam.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 2, 2012)

The number "41" has been used a bit too much in this thread. A lot of people seem to forget that its less about the number and more about the ingenious way its put to use with oversampling.. Not to mention brilliant 1080p videos with lossless zoom and great audio to boot.

Let me make this clear. I am a Nokia fanboy. And yes Belle is good but surely not as good as others. And yeah the price of ~33k is on the higher side. But there were some comments here that made no real sense and i had to say something.

It is by far the best 'camera'phone out there. So much so, that it beat the pants out of some olympus and nearly matched the mighty Canon EOS 5D Mark III in good light. Results were not so convincingly in its favor at low-light, but it still held its ground and was way better than any other cameraphone.

Now add the wonderful 1080p video with lossless zoom and very good audio. At the risk of sounding ridiculous, i'll ask this - how much does an ipod touch cost? or camera that can match this thing?

The funny part is, people will now jump to show the pointlessness of comparing this phone with Ipod, but in the end both are primarily meant to play music (agreed, that the touch has a nice screen, but the 808 has expandable memory and plays nearly every format video out of the box and a camera and can make calls)

Forgive me all you great, knowledgeable people who call this device 'worthless' 'useless' and 'fail' but what exactly makes an Iphone 4s worth ~44k and still be a good buy and this phone 'useless' even with its spectacular camera and audio and a decent performance elsewhere? 

I may be praising the phone too much (afterall, i'm just another fanboy), but Krow has made a very good post earlier.

Why is it so hard to just see this phone for what it is - the best cameraphone ever made, as the final stand of symbian - which it deserved - and not be carried away with pointless bashing?

Despite all its flaws, you cant deny the brilliance of this device, a point thats only confirmed by the insecure fanboy comments that i see nearly everywhere online. It takes a rather special device to get these app touting fruit fans and specsheet parading robot fans to feel threatened. That alone, IMO, is more than sufficient proof of this flawed hero's greatness.

And like I said earlier, i'm a nokia fanboy. So please forgive this little outburst,O thee learned souls.


----------



## noob (Jul 2, 2012)

Krow said:


> This is easily the worst analogy I've read this summer. Your post is both narrow minded and short sighted. What you are saying means that a phone should not be bought for anything but calling and text messages.
> 
> People buy phones for good audio. Nokia xpress music and Sony Ericsson Walkman series are good examples.
> 
> People bought N82, N8 for good camera. I don't see why someone who wants a portable pro-level camera will not consider PureView.



LOL..there are ppl buying this phone JUST because it has that "cool 41 MP camera" which IMO doesn't makes sense.


----------



## d3p (Jul 2, 2012)

amjath said:


> I found this on a disgus comment section and wanted to share which I envied pureview camera
> 
> *img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/201206170242wyt803g4ej.jpg




Have a look at this shot once more, before commenting "41 Mega pixel camera mobile not worth of 33k+ "



Raziel said:


> If camera is the big thing, then I'd get a Nikon D3100 for that price.



& where are you going to hang that DSLR ?? Inside your jeans pocket ??

I guess your pocket will be hot already with another mobile & bag will be loaded with camera lens kits...



When people purchase *iphone* thinking its just another phone worth of 40k.

Then ultimately this is a camera phone, may not worth of 33k but prices will fall down & will be worthy atleast as a mobile, music player & an awesome camera.


----------



## Krow (Jul 2, 2012)

noob said:


> LOL..there are ppl buying this phone JUST because it has that "cool 41 MP camera" which IMO doesn't makes sense.



Like it or not, this phone's best features are 41 MP camera, great bundled headset and good audio.

Browsing the web is a pain on the stock browser and as I said OS is dead. A PureView Lumia is the current dream phone. Nothing could beat that.


----------



## rider (Jul 2, 2012)

it makes sense who need DSLR like quality in their pocket.


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 2, 2012)

pranav0091 said:


> The number "41" has been used a bit too much in this thread. A lot of people seem to forget that its less about the number and more about the ingenious way its put to use with oversampling.. Not to mention brilliant 1080p videos with lossless zoom and great audio to boot.
> 
> Let me make this clear. I am a Nokia fanboy. And yes Belle is good but surely not as good as others. And yeah the price of ~33k is on the higher side. But there were some comments here that made no real sense and i had to say something.
> 
> ...



Very sensible and bang on the dot. Any talk about Nokia 808 PureView generally invokes either automatic dismissal / dissing or exhilarative superlatives.

You have put it just right.

This phone performs its duties perfectly as a phone. Plus it has a great camera. Excellent music. Superb battery life. Only thing missing here could be a polished OS and a large library of applications.

For all those who understand the limitations as is and ready to accept no future improvements, this will be ideal.

I am getting one soon as my purse fills up a bit more 

NOTE : I always wonder why people go to such great lengths to bad mouth a product which is not inherently defective but only deficient in some aspects.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 2, 2012)

Krow said:


> Like it or not, this phone's best features are 41 MP camera, great bundled headset and good audio.
> 
> Browsing the web is a pain on the stock browser and as I said OS is dead. A PureView Lumia is the current dream phone. Nothing could beat that.



you always have opera and true , lumia pureview on WP8 will be a big hit


----------



## Sarath (Jul 3, 2012)

Considering this is Nokia, expect a price drop of 10-20% after a quarter. (hopefully)

The N8 had the most expensive sensor among the competition during it's release. I can't help but imagine how much the camera itself costs in this chunk of a phone. 

Personally I would have preferred this run the Symbian S60 v3 and not the touch version. 

Also I vaguely remember Nokia stating that this runs Symbian and not WM as the software couldn't handle or support the camera and hence they had to stick with Symbian. 

Also suggesting an investment in a separate dedicated camera to beat this monster is a fundamentally flawed idea for simple reasons. This phone beats any other SLR/P&S for one basic reason, "availability".

Most people don't carry their P&S all the time, mostly being vacation exclusive or event based. I do not have to state the obvious but a cell phone sees you click more pics than your camera ever would unless photography is your profession or a serious hobby.
I think everyone would have come across a situation where you had a random whim to click a picture and your phone obliges to your wishes while your PnS is resting itself in the comfort of your home. As for DSLRs, I don't think I have to state the really obvious practical implications of it. 

Anyone who has used a Nokia Carl Zeiss equipped phone would agree with me in saying that there is still a phone that is to beat it yet. 

But the end of the day it's a crappy phone but people who click a lot would benefit strongly from this. Although 38MP is a lot for regular pics and it is a well known fact that a camera always takes the best pics at which the sensor is rated i.e.38MP here. I hope it does a good job of taking decent pics at lower res. 

But in the end, the bulk and the Symbian touch OS kill the phone in it's infancy.


----------



## Anish (Jul 3, 2012)

Wondering why nokia still lives with symbian and Windows. AFAIK, nokia can earn back its reputation if it switch to android OS and reduce prices.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jul 3, 2012)

@Sarath 





> Although 38MP is a lot for regular pics and it is a well known fact that a camera always takes the best pics at which the sensor is rated i.e.38MP here. I hope it does a good job of taking decent pics at lower res.



You are right here but in 5MP or 8 MP mode 808 uses pixel binning thereby using the information from all the 38 million pixels to create an image free of noise and bayer interpolation. Each pixel in a 5MP image is a super pixel comprising of data from 7 pixels.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 3, 2012)

Anish said:


> Wondering why nokia still lives with symbian and Windows. AFAIK, nokia can earn back its reputation if it switch to android OS and reduce prices.



In short, the thing is, they dont want to. They want to stand out. Cant blame them, personally I like to have choices. Wrote a long post on this somewhere on this forum..


----------



## Anish (Jul 3, 2012)

pranav0091 said:


> In short, the thing is, they dont want to. They want to stand out. Cant blame them, personally I like to have choices. Wrote a long post on this somewhere on this forum..



They can still provide choices among their phones, Like they have now (symbian/windows) and like samsung (bada/android). But whats the use of saying here


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 4, 2012)

I think Meego can rock if they didn't dropped the project...Samsung bought it...DID R&D and named it as Tizen.. 

Cool....Nokia has a Backup plan if wp8 Fails..Nokia will opt for android


Source


----------



## poorav (Sep 7, 2012)

Its not just about the camera quality,see if you are buying something for pictures then you would only buy camera but talking about the NOKIA LUMIA 808 pure view phone it will give you both the relaxations
1 for the camera
and another for its in build processor,features and functionality.
The both things differ in the same.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 7, 2012)

There is no device called NOKIA LUMIA 808 pure view

Regarding 808, apart from camera other smartphones (on other platforms) in similar price range are miles ahead


----------



## meghna (Sep 12, 2012)

The logic behind this 41 mega pixel is so simple,and its not about the number of pixels,
but the clarity of pictures offered by the NOKIA LUMIA 808 pure view phone.
This 41 megapixels is really meant by the NOKIA as i am also using this phone,and the pictures i used to take seems like
real and original ones.


----------



## rajnusker (Sep 13, 2012)

^I doubt you ever used the phone! Its not a Lumia handset FYI.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 13, 2012)

rajnusker said:


> ^I doubt you ever used the phone! Its not a Lumia handset FYI.



you don't need to doubt, you can be sure


----------



## RCuber (Sep 13, 2012)

lol....


----------



## corin.bhutani (Sep 20, 2012)

Currently i am using nokia 3110c now looking to upgrade my mobile. This phone is quite amazing especially the new 41 mp camera.


----------



## Krow (Sep 20, 2012)

End of the road for Symbian... and this thread. Good night.


----------

